# Error 500 OK



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Installed newest Android version of driver app (3.49.2) today and tonight I'm getting an error "Error 500 OK" after concluding each trip. Anyone have any clue what this is?


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

NO, but it started happening to me on my last three trips as well. I was concerned that it didn't record my trips -- but it did. I sent email to support... but haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

Don Oldenburg said:


> ... *but haven't heard back from them yet*.


Now there's a shocker.!


----------



## Drifter (Jul 28, 2015)

Uber is getting so big now, you know. Got to keep coming out with updated versions with bugs and glitches.


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

I am getting that so I shut down my phone and restart. It helps


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Same, Anyone else having to rate pax twice as well?


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Same, Anyone else having to rate pax twice as well?


I thought it was me fat fingering ... now I realize its Uber doing the fingering


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm getting this as well as a forbidden 403 one


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Same, Anyone else having to rate pax twice as well?


My app also has me rating a pax twice. not all the time, but more than I would like.


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Same, Anyone else having to rate pax twice as well?


Somehow tonight's trip, I didn't get to rate PAX.....just went straight to the Uber's main screen, tried to go offline but there was no such option on top right corner for more than legit 3 min. Ended up closing the app and restarted.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm getting the error 500 OK too BUT at least it isn't freezing on me when I arrive anymore. That was sucking big time because I had to reboot my phone to get it to let me start. Nothing like being at the mercy of the evil overlord.


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm getting g malformed request. Dammit


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Same, Anyone else having to rate pax twice as well?


 yes i have had both issues since the update tuesday. and it comes up Rate Last rider . i did already. and some times i cant rate the pax at all.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

A "500 error" regardless of the exact wording simply means the server is busy.


----------



## Unico (Nov 5, 2014)

I got this error today when I switched back from Waze to the uber app to end the trip. Gave me option of cancel or sign out.
After a while I'm able to log in but no sign of the trip, checked the history and its like it never happened...
Anybody else?


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

How is it that Uber can't figure this out and get it right ?


----------



## Rocker (Aug 23, 2015)

I also got "Error 500 ok" several time when end of trip.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I've had all of the above..


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Unico said:


> I got this error today when I switched back from Waze to the uber app to end the trip. Gave me option of cancel or sign out.
> After a while I'm able to log in but no sign of the trip, checked the history and its like it never happened...
> Anybody else?


I got a "malformed request" this past Friday night (approx 5:45pm Central) at the conclusion of a trip, and for some time after wasn't able to log back in to the system. I finally did get back online and proceeded giving trips the rest of that night however the trip that ended funkily and resulted in the "malformed" error doesn't appear to have been recorded.

I know from experience that sometimes the system gets backed up and trips don't immediately show up in trip history or earnings tabs in dashboard, sometimes not even until the next day. However this one's different, I'm only missing the one trip, I have trips recorded before and after.

After a few emails back and forth with Uber Support, I'm still getting canned responses telling me to wait and eventually the server will get up to date. It's now more than 48 hrs later. Ugh.


----------



## TinyDog (May 24, 2015)

Hey madUber74 , if your trip still isn't there, and your emails haven't been escalated, try emailing the local office. That has worked for me in the past.

Good luck


----------

